# Chefs with foot problems



## gastronaut (Jun 7, 2000)

I have Plantar Fascitis. A foot problem that i have seen in some chefs. From working long hours the tendons that run from the back of my heel to the knuckle of each toe snapped. The arch of your foot drops. The tendon tries to grow back to the toes which causes heel spurs. The podiatrist told me i have four spurs!  Do any other chefs have bad feeties?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I've heard that plantar fascitis is very painful.

As almost everyone here knows, I have had 2 surgeries and 4 bunionectomies. Most people only get one on each foot; I was fortunate enough to have 2 per).I am now being told that I have to have my ligaments severed between 2 toes on each of my feet, because the surgery made my ligaments tighten up, and my baby toes don't touch the floor anymore.  . Good news is I don't have to take another 6 weeks off. I can go back to work right away.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I had bunions, but they were never really painfull, just big and ugly. I had them removed, and I think it did worse damage. My left foot is always bothering me, and I have a hard time walking around barefoot. Never had anything as serious as tendons snapping. YIKES!!!


----------



## gastronaut (Jun 7, 2000)

You should get that foot looked at nicko
thats how mine started............


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I have Plantar fasciitis, Morton's neuroma, metatarsalgia and occasionally I feel as if I'm standing on a bare electric wire when the pinched nerve condition acts up. That usually happens when the large cyst in the arch of a foot gets bigger. All of this started because a the bones in my feet are out of alignment. My podiatrist is sending me to a neurologist after making the expensive inserts for me. They help a lot, but don't do it all. I couldn't walk without Ultram. There have been evenings when I've come home from work and after sitting down for a few minutes, couldn't get up again without a walker. Now I am told that the tendons behind my ankles that run under my feet are going on me too. The last time I had a problem with that, I couldn't walk for twenty days. My podiatrist was on vacation and my insurance company wouldn't let me see another doctor.


----------



## campchef (Jan 5, 2001)

It's all about shoes. I had both knees operated on, a bad back, and a seperated shoulder. What does all this have to do with feet you ask? Everything. If something in your body is in pain, it affects the way you stand and move, which in turn affect they way your weight is applied to your poor feets. I finally got some good shoes (clogs with wooden soles) and my back problems have cleared up, my posture is better, and my feet don't hurt when I get off a twelver anymore. My arches are exceptionally high, so I suffered from lack of support and the danger of them falling, but no more. I firmly beleive it's all in the shoes.


----------



## oogenesis (Oct 8, 2010)

CampChef said:


> It's all about shoes. I had both knees operated on, a bad back, and a seperated shoulder. What does all this have to do with feet you ask? Everything. If something in your body is in pain, it affects the way you stand and move, which in turn affect they way your weight is applied to your poor feets. I finally got some good shoes (clogs with wooden soles) and my back problems have cleared up, my posture is better, and my feet don't hurt when I get off a twelver anymore. My arches are exceptionally high, so I suffered from lack of support and the danger of them falling, but no more. I firmly beleive it's all in the shoes.


I do believe you're right.

Does anyone know of shoes kinda like Dansko clogs but with padded soles? The arch support on mine was great, but the soles are TOO DAMN HARD (and the insoles I bought kept slipping around inside my shoes). I switched to a pair of lightly-padded insole shoes with very little arch support to give my knees and hips a break from the Dansko soles, and now my plantar fasciitis is back with a vengeance. I can't do Crocs because they're too soft, and because my Achilles tendons don't like them.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I have had bad feet all my life. Gone to many Drs. Have had nerve surgery and have learned from many Drs, The lighter the shoe the better.  Wear inserts custom if possible. Change shoes during day if possible, wear heavy socks. Soft sided shoes are better. Don't try and save $$ n shoes. You only have about 16 bones in your foot take care of them. Always stand on mats of some kind.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Same here....my bone spurs ended up right directly behind my Achilles tendon. Had to have it detached, the spurs shaved and the tendon re-attached with pins. Long recovery.

To this day I have bone sticking out of my heel. It's not painful anymore, but I also use shoe inserts that were made from plaster molds of my feet.


----------



## mediumrareplz (Jun 15, 2012)

do you guys use lotion on your soles or anything to keep them moist after work?? I got a really bad callus on my left feet and have to shave the sole every now and then so i can stand up to those 14 hrs. But the soles on my feet are so dried up and tough yet so sensitive If i was to go outside my house barefoot.

How do you guys feel about Shoes for crews? they dont seem to last that long I think I've had a pair for 7 month and instead of getting new insoles I might just get a whole new shoe


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Yup.

Got diagnosed with flat feet about 16 years ago, got custom made orthotics, and that took care of things for a few years.

Then I got plantar facscitis--both feet.  Not much I could do, I 0/0 my own catering business and cooks would only do so much, only got relief when I drove for a few hours each day.  Lived a life of hell for about 3 years and things went from bad to worse when my doc put me Vioxx.  Vioxx was an antinflammatory, just blocks the nerve messages to your brain, feet are still inflamed and hurt, but at least you can work.  Then Vioxx got banned.  Things only got better when we sold the catering business and I sat on my butt for 3 months, and the plantar finally went away, but I suffered for well over 4 years.

Still have flat feet,still wear orthotics.  And those things wear out too, usually around $500 a pop to replace.   Thing with orthotics is you need a good shoe to support the orthotic.  If the shoe flexes laterally, the orthotic rocks and doesn't do it's job, and that means I go from mild mannered cook to raving S.O.B. in about 40 minutes.


----------



## pancake house (Feb 6, 2013)

oogenesis said:


> I do believe you're right.
> 
> Does anyone know of shoes kinda like Dansko clogs but with padded soles? The arch support on mine was great, but the soles are TOO DAMN HARD (and the insoles I bought kept slipping around inside my shoes). I switched to a pair of lightly-padded insole shoes with very little arch support to give my knees and hips a break from the Dansko soles, and now my plantar fasciitis is back with a vengeance. I can't do Crocs because they're too soft, and because my Achilles tendons don't like them.


I've never really gotten my feet in a better pair of long standing/light walking shoes than my Dansko's. I'm going to be sad retiring them for the summer to have to go back to laced shoes to run stairs in a seasonal outlet designed by an idiot... but I digress...

Sika makes a pretty nice looking pair that have a flexible sole, but they are in "new knife" territory in price.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

I've spent hundreds on good shoes since the 80's . It didn't seem to matter since I ended up with several foot/feet/body problems. Now, though, I'm afraid to have my feet looked at. It's not a matter of learning what a problem might be or how to correct it but how many problems there actually are. I figure, I already have issues with mobility so why add insult to injury and get prescribed more meds or useless surgury(s). After 3 carpal tunnel release failures that led to a highly avoided bi-lateral ulnar neuopathy surgury and given the state of another major area of my skeleton, ignorance is bliss.  It's not like my feet are going to fix my spine (way past the point of Dr Scholl's commercial for help. Doohhh!!!!)


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

March last year I could not take the pain in my foot any longer , only to be told I had achilles tendonitis. I ended up wearing a CAM boot for 3 months (sent a pic to Joey) , going to physio 4 times a week. This past winter I could not wear a closed shoe on the heel. The only time I get relief is when I wear shoes with an insert on the heal. The doctor will not give me a cortisone shot because of fear of tearing the achilles and or damaging it.

I have had to take a break this past 2 weeks and will be leaving soon for a rest.

When our feet are not happy , we are not .

Someone mentioned rough skin . A simple application of a good foot cream every morning after a shower and before you go to bed will stop that problem. It's remembering to do it though. I have always taken good care of my feet. To end up with tendonitis .......takes the cake.

Does stress have anything to do with the nerve endings on our feet ? If so , to what point ?


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

For those of you with Plantar Fasciitis, I really sympathize with the pain you're living with. I had the same thing in both feet for years and it made me feel like a total cripple. After begging for the cortisone injections too frequently for my doctor's comfort, he suggested shockwave therapy. Of course, the insurance company would not cover anything that actually cures the problem, but I sprung for it anyway. 

Eight years later-no heel pain, though my pocket is several K lighter for it. Worth every penny.


----------



## shootoo (Jul 15, 2012)

I haven't had many issues with my feet. My ankles click/pop when I walk barefoot or in socks at home, but other than that, I'm alright. I have patellar tendinitis in my left knee, but it hasn't acted up in years. I have dislocated both shoulders a couple times from football and throwing in track in high school, they start to hurt every so often... Sometimes it gets to the point where I have to rest and massage it after work


----------



## nikolasrb (Mar 22, 2013)

I have also big problems with my feet.Since i work onboard the cruise ships-safety shoes are essential.they are abit heavy,and already working as a chef for 7 years,i have big problems with foot ankle...


----------



## tatm76 (Aug 29, 2013)

Has anyone tried compression socks? I have a friend who is a nurse - also on her feet all day - who recommended wearing them. I'm looking at something like this - http://www.brightlifedirect.com/allegro-athletic-support-sock-15-20mmhg.asp - but wanted to see if anyone has tried? thanks!


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I wear them, have for a few years. I wear a stronger compression, 30-40 due to neuropathy in my feet.

When I wear regular socks, my feet & legs hurt much worse. Take care of your feet now while you are young.


----------



## jimmy lauria26 (Aug 24, 2013)

I can sympathize with aching feet. 3 years ago I suffered with plainters faciaitis I was given cortisone shots in my heal. Now am deaing with osteoarthritis in my both hips and knees. Not fun. As we all know most of our work demands a lot of standing and walking, which aggravates these conditions. Not much to do but et it take its course and hope that the medication works when you reay need it.


----------



## geo87 (Jul 2, 2013)

tatm76 said:


> Has anyone tried compression socks? I have a friend who is a nurse - also on her feet all day - who recommended wearing them. I'm looking at something like this - http://www.brightlifedirect.com/allegro-athletic-support-sock-15-20mmhg.asp - but wanted to see if anyone has tried? thanks!


Hey Tatm

Compression socks / stockings are great if you have problems with swelling. I had bilateral varicus veins , a Venus ulcer on one ancle and very nasty swelling of the ankle with the ulcer. It was too the point where by the end of a big day I could hardly walk. very very severe pain. Once I lay down / sat down for the first time in a day... Horrible throbbing pains so very little sleep.

Compression stockings dramatically eased the swelling to the point where I needed them to be able to walk... If I took them off... 30 mins later i couldn't walk.

I had the veins operated on and removed .. This fixed the problem but the swelling comes back every now and then.

All I can say Is where I live it's very very hot. I should wear Compression stockings for the rest of my career to be safe. but its almost not worth it with the heat. They are very uncomfortable (mine were thigh high!!) however I'm sure the dreaded veins will play up again and ill have to wear them :/

To those wondering about cracked heals . 
I scrub my feet with a semi abrasive stone /rock thing every day to remove dead skin then apply heal balm. Every day. This combined with comfortable clogs and 2 layers of socks + keeping feet dry as possible. keeps cracked heals to a bearable level.

I would put photos up of my destroyed right ankle/ heel but these are not something you want to see 

My love to all the cooks out there with [email protected]&$ed feet.

I feel ya .


----------



## keto (Sep 20, 2016)

I've suffered from tendonitis for at least 6 years now and I've felt like there was no cure. I've seen a doctor who prescribed me with a Frankenstein boot and I was supposed to wear it for 3 months. He also suggested surgery. I wore the boot for about 3 days and realized that there would be no way I could ever interrupt my life to wear it for required time. When I wore the boot, I found that the rest of my body began to get sore. What a joke that all was, none of it worked. 

The fact is, I was walking heavily on my left side that cause muscle tension that resulted in a strained tendon. My hips and my spine were not aligned properly. Chiropractic can fix this, but I didn't have the money to get treatment 2 or 3 times a week. 

I started doing yoga everyday to fix the problem. I have specifically chosen yoga workouts that target my hips, spine and legs. I've done this everyday and the pain is going away. I've regained some flexibility and I don't dread standing anymore. 

We as chef's need to take our health seriously since it's one of the most physical jobs out there. I realize we all work 15 hour days, but it's important to take time and reset your body. 

Take care of yourselves everybody and keep cooking.


----------



## isabout (Sep 25, 2016)

When I was working (much) longer hours in a kitchen with a ridiculous method of cleaning the floors (Hose it down and use giant squeegies to push everything down the drain). I had a huge problem with cellulitis in one foot. In fact the only days I can remember missing work in the past ten years were when I was hospitalized for that problem (while working at this place) on two separate occasions. I don't know if I was lucky or unlucky. The rest of the staff all had trenchfoot. 

I do occasionally get minor stress fractures, but favoring the other foot for awhile lets them heal. Haven't had a bad one in almost a decade now.


----------

